# NOAA 4/11 results???



## ball_coach_1 (Jul 19, 2007)

Just curious what the fields sacks looked like today @ Mosquito.
Winning weights, big fish, overall weights, etc.
Curiosity...usually the general outcome is posted pretty quickly.
Thx.


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

http://dobass.myphotoalbum.com/

more post sleep 

nip


----------



## mikeshookset (Feb 28, 2005)

hmmmmmmmmmmmm musta been tired rory missed the weigh in board lol


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

he got wind burned and went home,my bet is 3lb. won to early in the year water44.5, but a grate.day for a sail,boat.:T


----------



## mikeshookset (Feb 28, 2005)

nope markfish richie clavic & dan bastian won with 9.30 lbs looks like mike blake & hary moore was second place and shmigals cashed another check. 20 mph winds wouldnt keep rory from his weigh in lol congratulations to clavic and bastain on thier big win there was alot of big names there .


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Looks like Cull'in got some wood, nice! Had to be a nasty day out their with the wind!


----------



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

That was without a doubt the roughest water I've ever been in on Mosquito! Straight north wind at 20-30mph most of the day.

When we reached our first spot in the a.m. my partner was white as a ghost and very shaken. He said, "Did you see that?". Since my face was covered and buried for the long run my obvious answer was, "No, see what?"
He said we came off the top of a huge wave and were completely vertical. He could feel the wind pushing on the hull and was certain we were about to flip over.
I heard the motor rev and then felt the boat lunge forward but didn't think anything of it. Had I saw what he saw I would spent a long day in dirty, stinky underwear!!!

The ride back _with_ the wind was a little more manageable though we did take one over the bow. Thank God for a big Triton and a guy who drove it pretty well.

If this would have been an Elite Series Tournament, Trip Weldon would have cancelled yesterday for sure!!!!!

P.S. The $1100 payday and some wood for the wall made it worthwhile!!!!


----------



## mikeshookset (Feb 28, 2005)

congratulatios cullin on your 3rd place finish in the big wind


----------



## WB185Ranger (May 18, 2006)

Way to go Cull'in and I'm glad you guys were o.k. You and Eddie Rock!  WB


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Congrats to all!!! Cullin' had pee marks in his britches!!!

Richie Glavic and Dan Bastain finally bounced their way out of the two spot (numerous 2nd place finishes in the years of various local events) and HIT BIG for a *$7400 *total NOAA Ranger Cup Vic's win!

If you missed the wiegh-in we now are using a laptop/excel and flat screen for weights. The weights were/are indeed posted onto dobass. Just not in the pic format as before. 

You guys are spoiled... you might have to click a litte. Feel lucky if info is posted the same day- most always, I am committed to within 24 hours.

Thanks to all who braved the weather - next event Berlin 6/6/09 and there are 47 postiions available as today.

http://www.dobass.com/100PERCENT.html


nip


----------



## Drop Shot '08' (Apr 15, 2008)

It was a brutal day out there. For once i was glad that I had a deep V lund as my bass boat. That boat has seen many days on Erie w/ 5-6 footers so Skeeter was just another day but made the flippin a bit tough. 

Nip!!! when you gona get hooked up with lund and get us a contingency program for owners of a lund between the years of 1989-1992... Hehe

...Congrats to all who caught fish...


----------



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

Congrats to Ritchie and Dan!!!! Don't know 'em real well but they seem like good kids!
Super job on a super tough day.

Nip, 
Love the Excel and flatscreen for weigh in and the fact they update the standings as the weights are entered. Awesome man, just like the "big boys" do it! The dobass team again leading the way and breaking new ground regarding the way local tourneys are run.


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

AND!!!...

I forgot!

Thanks to DropShot and two others (Bill Cusano and Tom Uber) for getting the KSU Fishing Club dudes into the boat!!!! For many that was their first bigboat event (heck of a day for sucha thing!) !!! www.fishKSU.com

Appreciation to all for the kind words, we were originally going for online live weighs, can't afford the dish to pull it off  

- the mud is off my rig now AND I caught a near 7lbr at Moggie today...I'm all better 

nip


----------



## KSU Fisherman (Dec 14, 2008)

Thanks to everyone who came up to me at Mosquito and expressed what a great idea it was to start this club. I would have certainly thought that after a day like that, my boys wouldn't enjoy tournament fishing as much. However, just the opposite. They are hooked!!!

I know Derek wants to fish every single NOAA event plus some...so if anyone has room feel free to email him. His info along with the rest of the club can be found on www.fishKSU.com

Also, I have been posting the results of how the club members did plus a little background story from the day. Not as catchy or funny as Rory's old stories, but it gives some insight about what goes on before and during each tourney.

Kyle and I are fishing the Weekend Series this week...be sure to check out the results!

See you at the Madness


----------

